# Minot Chapter Delta Waterfowl



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I know its getting close to the season and guys are starting to come on line again so we (dblkluk) and I figured we would try again to get a Minot Chapter of Delta Waterfowl going. If you are in Minot or the surrounding area and you are interested please post up here. This is a great opportunity to give back to the birds and to the generations that will follow us. I know there are a lot of guys in the area so please post up and we can start making plans for a meeting to get this ball rolling again. If you don't want to post up you can PM me. Thank you in advance!!

Leo Porcello


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

I would be interested! Send me the details!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Find Steve Zarr up there. He just moved from Fargfo and was fairly active in our group. He will be in the trust department of one of the banks up there. I know that Scott is working on looking him up for you guys as well. Get ready for lots of work but lots of satisfaction as well!! If you guys have questions feel free to ask me, Field Hunter, or Bob Kellam.


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

:thumb: here here


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Pork Chop,

The Puddle Jumpers down here in Bismarck will help you if we can. Delta Boy is a great RD to get you started. Good luck.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We will take any and all the help we can get. We started this a little over a year ago. First meeting we had about 20 guys show up and then after that it was like the same 3 or 4 of us. Then things happened and we decided to put it off a bit. Now we have a more conveinent spot for meetings (although it will suck not being able to shoot trap). Anyway hopefully we can have 20 or 30 guys at every meeting!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

PC & dblkluk,

Keep me posted again on anyting you have in the works.

Thanks
M&H4L
:sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Keep me posted as things develop...

I would like to suggest a possible meeting time during the month of Sept. to get the chapter organized, etc.

Cheers!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Let me know when you want to get together.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I should have put this in the first post but if you guys could put what days of week and what time works best for you so we can go with a majority.

Maybe 6:30PM on Tuesday nights?? (just an example)


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

I may have to move my knitting101 class if it is Tuesday @ 630. 

Usually Thursdays are most open for me, but I will do what I can to make it when it is best for everyone else.

M&H4L


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What time on Thursdays? I would hate for you to stop with you knitting class. Afterall you did promise to knit me a new cap and mittens for this season!


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Any time is good, and it was pink that you requested, correct?

Or maybe that would clash with your new "suit"?

Maybe I could design a pink-camo pattern for your wearing pleasures.

Let me know your thoughts.
Thanks!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes it was Hot Pink but that was only for the boxers!


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey just saw this.

I'd be willing to lend a hand. I don't knit or own any hot pink but I could borrow some if its a requirement.

Anytime after 5:00 is good for me.

Brian Breuer


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Brian its great to see you have a sense of humor!! Welcome aboard and we will keep you posted. Any particular times/days that work for you??


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

Tue Wed Thur are probably the best.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Guys we have a date lined up.
We will be meeting Wednesday September 13th at 8pm at the new Wild Things gallery on 16th street.
We hope to get things up and rolling that night. Please feel free to bring a friend or two. It will be a great chance to meet some fellow sportsmen in our area.
If you have any questions please feel free to give me a call or drop me an e-mail
Thanks and see you there!!

Erik Myre
701-721-2220
[email protected]


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

TTT


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

John Devney will be at the meeting:

http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/pr/staff/devney.php

If you have questions about Delta ASK!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hope to see a bunch of you there tonight!! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The meeting went very well. We had a strong showing of guys who want to get things going. It was great getting to put some faces to names here on the site. 
John Devney of Delta gave us a brief overview of Delta and its mission. 
We have elected some officers and discussed and few things for getting a banquet planned. 
We are going to get together again on Monday Sept 25 at 7 pm at Wild Things gallery. 
We encourage anyone interested in becoming part of our commitee to attend, and bring a friend!! 
We plan on setting a banquet date, naming our chapter and establishing some goals for our chapter. 
Thanks to all the guys who attended and we'll see you after the opener!! 
If you have any questions please give me a call or drop me a pm.

Thanks guys.

Erik Myre 
721-2220 
[email protected]


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its a good thing you have a great secretary! Monday is the 25th!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Good job, young jedi, you will make a strong seceratary as you have passed my first test!!!


----------

